# Using violin as prop?



## Silicon_Knight (Aug 31, 2017)

We are doing a production of a musical in a community theater with recorded music, where the actor is supposed to be playing the violin on-stage. As a former string player, I am frequently frustrated by the mimic'ed playing I've seen on stage (and even in movies!), so I'd like to try make it better in this production.

Any suggestions on how to rig a real violin to have it not make sound (or as little sound as possible), while still being played realistically?

We have considered replacing the metal stings with some type of plastic (fishing line is probably too thin), and potentially coating the bow hair with soap other slick substance (yes, this will be a disposable bow after the production).

I'd love to hear if any others have experience with.


----------



## icewolf08 (Aug 31, 2017)

Find an actor who can play the violin!

seriously though, I would see if you can get a piece of clear plastic/polycarb that could be used to cover the strings between the neck and bridge. Then the actor can bow against it without actually bowing the strings.


----------



## JChenault (Aug 31, 2017)

I have not tried this, but my understanding is that a lot of the sound is from the resonance of the violin. I would try filling it up with spray foam, and replacing the strings with something like bailing wire.


----------



## Skervald (Aug 31, 2017)

You probably know this but there are practice mutes made for violins. Essentially a weight that is attached to the bridge which drastically reduces the vibrations passing from the bridge to the body/soundboard. I guess it all depends on how much (if any!) volume is acceptable. Perhaps one of these in combination with doctoring the bow would be enough.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 31, 2017)

Maybe some rubber bands or surgical tubing sandwiched between the bridge and the the strings would be enough to keep the strings from resonating. There would probably still be some small amount of hiss from the bow rubbing against the strings. It's easy to try and shouldn't be harmful to test.


----------



## Silicon_Knight (Aug 31, 2017)

Skervald said:


> You probably know this but there are practice mutes made for violins. Essentially a weight that is attached to the bridge which drastically reduces the vibrations passing from the bridge to the body/soundboard. I guess it all depends on how much (if any!) volume is acceptable. Perhaps one of these in combination with doctoring the bow would be enough.



Thanks for the suggestion - As a former string player, I'm quite familiar with practice mutes, but I would think that they would still produce more sound than I think is liable to work.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 31, 2017)

Fishing line is fairly resilient and a reasonably close visual analog. Depending on how close the audience is and what your definition of "realistically playing" is it could work out for you.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 31, 2017)

Is visibility/closeness to the audience and issue? Could you just remove the strings and that would solve the problem? If they're playing I'm not sure you'd notice they were missing. I've done similar with guitars in the past.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Sep 1, 2017)

Just make sure the bow has absolutely zero rosin on the hairs, and you won't get a note out of it (old toothbrush and methylated spirits will remove it as I'm sure you know!). For double security, re-hair the bow with cotton of approximately the right shade. I did a production of _A Little Night Music _where a singer has to mime playing the cello - while singing Sondheim, not easy - and I re-haired the bow with cotton and it worked perfectly (I also now work in orchestral management for an opera company and get asked these questions when we have prop instruments on stage!).


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Sep 1, 2017)

josh88 said:


> Is visibility/closeness to the audience and issue? Could you just remove the strings and that would solve the problem? If they're playing I'm not sure you'd notice they were missing. I've done similar with guitars in the past.



Problem with doing this is the bridge won't stand up (and therefore look wrong) unless it's glued in place, which if it's someone's violin they won't like!


----------



## AudJ (Sep 1, 2017)

An old music teacher I knew used to secretly soap the bows of unprepared students before a group performance... his group always sounded amazing! In a theatrical presentation, it would be an easy solution that doesn't require modifying anything.


----------



## venuetech (Sep 2, 2017)

A felt pad under the bridge? Perhaps a fake bridge of soft material? Felt padding under the strings at the bridge? And or at the top of the neck.


----------



## leastlikely (Sep 7, 2017)

Soap the bow. Violin bows work by tiny teeth on the hairs catching the tiny grooves on the strings. Rosin makes the bow hairs sticky so they catch more easily. Rub a bar of soap on your bow and it will be close to silent. I've used this method personally. It's audible to the player but it definitely won't be audible to the audience especially if they're hearing a track.

I haven't tried this myself but you could also try minimizing the vibrations in the violin itself. Stuff the space under the fingerboard with paper or foam. Heaviest-dutiest mute you can find on the bridge (alternately I've seen a suggestion of putting a clamp or clothespin on the g string side). More stuffing under the tail piece. If you can afford to destroy a violin, stuff the inside too.


----------



## EkkoJohnny (Sep 7, 2017)

It would work if you used an electric violin, of course without plugging it in. I've played mine at home with people just a few feet away and they hear nothing. It's a solid body, though, which coincides with what someone else suggested. You could probably get a "maesto' or similar brand for about $50. Good luck.

And of course no rosin and the silkier the string, like silkwound or Dominant, the quieter.


----------

